# Which Vegas timeshare to visit Lake Mead?



## Fletcher921 (Mar 22, 2013)

Which timeshares should we consider to stay in with good access to drive out to Henderson and Lake Mead.  We have friends renting a house in Henderson and they have a few days planned on the lake with their pontoon boat.  We thought we might crash their trip and visit with them for a few days.

Access to either a nice pool and/or spa would be a plus.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2013)

Lake Mead is a fairly short distance from Las Vegas/Henderson. Assuming you'll have a car, any LV TS will be about equally inconvenient. If the Strip isn't important, I'd choose Tahiti Village for it's pool and Lazy river. For Strip and casino action, it's hard to beat Flamingo. What you probably wouldn't want would be Peace Canyon as it's out the opposite side of I-15 from Henderson/Boulder City.

Grandview is about the same distance as Tahiti and has SouthPointe Casino complex next door, but imo, the pools are unimpressive.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2013)

It is going to be a drive no matter where you stay, but the Grandview (our favorite) is at that end of the strip and it's a very nice place, and literally right next door to a nice and big casino with lots of dining options - South Point.

It usually rents very cheaply on RCI.


----------



## Dori (Mar 22, 2013)

I would second Denise's recommendation. We love the Grandview, and it's proximity to the South Point is a bonus.

Dori


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah the resorts on the south end of Las Vegas Blvd (Tahiti Village, Grandview, etc) are going to be slightly closer to Henderson and Lake Mead than resorts on The Strip. But honestly it's about the same drive from any timeshare near The Strip. 

Aren't there some timeshares out at Lake Las Vegas? If so those would be great for exploring Lake Mead and Henderson. The downside is Lake Las Vegas is a bit isolated and will take you awhile to get to The Strip.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 23, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Aren't there some timeshares out at Lake Las Vegas? If so those would be great for exploring Lake Mead and Henderson. The downside is Lake Las Vegas is a bit isolated and will take you awhile to get to The Strip.


There aren't any timeshares at Lake Las Vegas that I'm aware of. There is a hotel or two, though.

I agree with the recommendations above. With the ease of getting around Las Vegas, just about any timeshare you get will work fine.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 23, 2013)

It's not in the TUG resort database (or on RedWeek), but the TUG timeshare map shows "Aston MonteLago Village Resort" at Lake Las Vegas. 

There are also a couple threads about it too:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43916
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130768

Here is the direct link to the resort: http://www.lakelasvegas.com/hotels/aston-montelago-village-resort
but nothing on the website indicates it's a timeshare. I'm still a newbie but all the other resort websites I've been to have a link for "owners" that make it clear the resort is a timeshare.

After some digging I found it on II. It's MVR. Hey, I'm learning!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 23, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> It's not in the TUG resort database (or on RedWeek), but the TUG timeshare map shows "Aston MonteLago Village Resort" at Lake Las Vegas.
> 
> There are also a couple threads about it too:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43916
> ...



The thread about it was started in March 2007 and shortly after that was about the time that real estate prices began to plummet here. I haven't heard anything about HGVC actively selling out there.

We were at the South Shore golf course at Lake Las Vegas on Tuesday volunteering at a tournament. That private course is amazing! But, driving into the whole Lake LV development, you first see the yellow grass of the closed public golf course. Very sad.

About a year ago I went to a women's retreat that our church had at the rebranded Ritz-Carlton. It was a decent place and the grounds were nicely maintained, though it was wasn't up to the condition it was in when it was a Ritz-Carlton. There was a nice pool and lake frontage. The Aston Montelago bldgs. were nearby as I mistakenly went to them first, thinking that was where our retreat was taking place.  

I surely hope that someday the whole development can get back to the way it was first imagined. But, right now I don't think it would be a very appealing place to spend a week in a timeshare, especially if one wanted to spend time on the Strip. It's far from grocery stores, shops, & restaurants, and just doesn't have much to offer compared to all the other LV timeshares.


----------

